# First gun?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

What was the first gun you purchased on your own?

Mine was a Glock 17 - Bought it when I was 22. Unfortunately, it was a horrible gun. Jammed all the time. But, I knew that was unusual enough that it didn't stop me from buying other Glocks years later. None of the others ever gave me a problem, though.


----------



## HighVelocity (Jan 29, 2006)

Colt series 70 Combat Government. I bought it new in 1989 and I still have it. :-D


----------



## 96 Brigadier (Feb 17, 2006)

*My First*

My first handgun was a Kimber Pro Carry II .45 I liked it but it jammed on me every now and then. Not consistently, just every now and then. Pissed me off because I couldn't trust it and you must be able to trust your handguns, so I traded it for a new 96 Brigadier Inox. I'm glad now that the Kimber sucked. I know that I got the one bad one, because Kimbers are high quality guns and I hope to buy another someday down the road, but I love my Beretta.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

First pistol was a Colt 22 short Derringer Came in wood box. I was 14 bought with my paperboy money. No paper work Mother went along told owner was ok. Next was a Star mini 1911 22lr all I needed for several years. bought mid 60's in 69 bought a Llama 1911 38 super. I sold and was later used in bank robbery in Seattle. How do I know FBI at my front door. 
My best and longest pistol has been my Colt Combat Commander I bought new in March 1972 in Denver. Still have and will pass to my children.


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

My 92 FS with ten hi-cap mags! :wink:


----------



## sonic (Jan 31, 2006)

My Browning HP in 1984. 20K rounds later its still going. Getting a little loose in some areas but its still reliable.


----------



## LightsandSirens13 (Feb 25, 2006)

My first gun was an 870 express super mag, my first handgun was my most recent purchase- Beretta 96 Brigadier Inox. :-D


----------



## BTie (Feb 6, 2006)

Smith & Wesson 617 was my very first one. Sold it later & regret it deeply  Since those days I've desided that I won't buy a gun that I really don't want and I'll never sell one that is mine...


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

My first gun (gift to me) was an Iver Johnson Sealed Target 8, first handgun I bought was a Belgian Browning Hi-Power.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

first gun was a single shot 22 rifle for my 10th birthday 1960. first i bought was a colt frontier scout with grandpaw okay 1963.


----------



## breech (May 5, 2006)

Springfield 1911 Mil-Spec


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Mine was a piece of junk .22 revolver that convinced me to always buy quality.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

*My first gun was my Uberti .45 LC 6 shot... I was going through my Outlaw Josie wells,High Plains Drifter stage in life.*


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

Greetings...


Commerce...

The VERY first gun I ever "purchased" was a Smith and Wesson Police special .38 short barrel. I got it for a $35 "Boom Box" in 1980. 26 years ago...

I took it home on an airline flight When I checked in at the Airlines, they read me the riot act about all kinds of regulations - I just handed them a copy of my movement orders, and told them to contact the DOD about their concerns - It doesn't apply to me... I carried the gun on my hip on the plane "In uniform"... (ROFLOL The "manager" in charge "Required" me to be "In Uniform" Since I already was - It wasn't an issue. Of course it really meant that I couldn't take my TIE off during the flight!!!!! Nasty MF's.... Anyway the "STEWARDESS'S ( as they were known in THOSE days) got me good and drunk.... Gratis...


Those were the days... LOL!!!

Ask me, and I'll tell you how we used to take our GUNS to school EVERY day!!!!.... And Church!!!

OMG.. I'm SO old!!!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

Greetings...


BTW - why does it say that I joined the forum on the 7th of May 2006 - when today is the 6th of may?

Damn CIA... Can't get anything right...

LOL!!!
To err is Human to really screw up requires a computer....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kandaje said:


> Greetings...
> 
> BTW - why does it say that I joined the forum on the 7th of May 2006 - when today is the 6th of may?
> 
> ...


It shows you joined the 6th now. Don't know what to say - must have been a server issue.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

Greetings...

LOL - Still says 7th on mine... Doesn't matter.... What's a day among friends...

A day that will live in infamy anyway...

Hallauhah!!! Praise God...

Okay - here's the Gist of it - READ the Constitution -

2nd, you can't take our guns - Fear us...

13th. No slaves unless you are willing....

14th, Citizens - Pay up or shut up. No rights....
Only the PEOPLE have rights. Life, liberty, property all that - 
Everyone else (mexican invaders included) only have the law to protect them)

No really it's there - all you have to do is read it....

Don't take MY word for it - read if for yourselves.... I'm Nobody..

http://www.usconstitution.net/xconst_Am14.html

There you go...

Try section 4 - that's the fun one.... That's the one where it says Pay up and SHUT up...

Or try section 1 the one that describes 3 distinct political classes - in order - CITIZENS - (with privileges and immunities) The PEOPLE with RIGHTS of LIfe, Liberty and Property, and OTHERS with protection under the law)

It doesn't get any CLEARER folks...


----------



## Jade Falcon (May 7, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> What was the first gun you purchased on your own?
> 
> Mine was a Glock 17 - Bought it when I was 22. Unfortunately, it was a horrible gun. Jammed all the time. But, I knew that was unusual enough that it didn't stop me from buying other Glocks years later. None of the others ever gave me a problem, though.


You know what's funny? My first gun was a G22 when I was 21! I shot it constantly, and I still love it, even though I haven't seen it in two years.  Bought it brand new, thinking that I would get a promotion at my security company, and go on a armed detail. Never happened, but the gun was still fun to have. Worked every time, and even when I had a overloaded round blow up in the barrel, Glock fixed it within a week, absolutely free of charge. I'd trust my life to it.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Kandaje said:


> Greetings...
> 
> LOL - Still says 7th on mine... Doesn't matter.... What's a day among friends...


Next to your name, after you post, it sayd:

Joined: 06 May 2006
Posts: 18
Location: Grand Junction, CO,USA

So, May 6th


----------



## esware (May 24, 2006)

My first gun is a S&W 686P 6" .357 Magnum. I bought this new about 1 month ago for home defense as well as range shooting. I know that this gun is not a good CCW but that will come later. I have only been shooting about 5 times in my life (I am 44yo). After trying out a Ruger and S&W .357 Magnum as well as a couple of 9mm pistols, I deceided to get a revolver. It was a toss-up between the Ruger and the S&W. Friends of mine said that I could not go wrong with either choice. I guess I chose the S&W because it felt good in my hand and I like the feel of the trigger. 

I was also told that the S&W would probably have a better resale value but after talking with friends as well reading message boards I do not plan on selling this gun. I will just buy another gun if I want something different.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

Not quite sure the first long gun i'm going to buy when I turn 18, but I know for a fact that the first handgun I buy when 21 is going to be a .50AE Desert Eagle with titanium finish. Better start saving up. :wink: I want to out do my dad's .357 magnum version.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

You may want to acquire something less expensive than a DE. I have an old Mk1 in 357 and I hate it!! It's finicky, not very accurate and very BIG!! Personally, I would prefer to see you invest in an H&K or Sig of some sort vs a DE. You'd be happier in the long run, IMHO.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I agree. Or, buy a nice 1911 :-D


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Here I am; late as usual. I have always been pretty good with a rifle but handguns are another story. The first handgun I purchased was a 4" S&W Model 34. I was going to use this 22 to become a pistolero. WRONG! I couldn't hit the broad side of a barn from within it. Yes, I was that bad. I became frustrated and went back to things I was good with, namely rifles. I really didn't play with handguns for about 12 years after my first disaster. At that point I met a friend and he taught me how to shoot handguns. I have been hooked ever since. Regards, Richard :-D


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Ruger p89. Had that gun for 14 years, 5 of those it was my only handgun. The only reason I traded it in was do to having 50,000 + rounds. It still was in perfect working condition when I draded it in, it even still looked new.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

It was a NIB bersa hicap .380 back in 197?.Having had my pop give me the ones he had bought for me as a boy didnt really have a need to buy my own,just liked the bersa so........... :wink:
At least i think it was in the 70's :?


----------



## grizz5675 (May 22, 2006)

mine was a 38 special revolver , it was a fun little plinker and i killed many a tin can along the way.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Rugar sercurity 6 in 357. Had it for 28 years and it was stolen. I wanted to hand that down through the family.


----------



## Williwaw (Jun 1, 2006)

*First Gun*

Winchester mod. 67 single shot 22 for my 10th birthday in 1937. Still have it. Was caught shooting glass insulators off telephone poles. Very mad Dad grounded me and locked up rifle for 6 months. Had to take NRA junior rifle course at the YMCA before I could use it again. Learned some valuable lessons.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

First gun I bought was a Harrington & Richardson .32 short breakopen type that slid out from under the seat of an old pickup truck that belonged to my construction foreman. I paid him $5.00 for it and paid another $5.00 to a gunsmith to replace a broken spring. Bought it when I was 15 and still have it.


----------



## blackice (May 11, 2006)

The first handgun I purchased was a HK - USPc .40...... And that was 3 years ago....

2 months before the handgun purchase I bought a Beretta AL391PT!!!!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

My dad bought me a bunch of guns when I was a kid and young teen, so I already had a few when I went off on my own.

I think the first I bought with my own money was a Ruger Mk II "Gov't Model Target." Blued, long heavy barrel, decent trigger. I ended up not liking the Mk II design very much, though, and later sold it.

My most memorable early purchase, though, was a slightly used Colt Sporter HBAR AR15A2. $600 was a lot of money to an 18-year-old delivery boy back in 1989, but man did I think I was a cool guy with that black rifle. And I actually learned to shoot one pretty well the following year at Fort Benning courtesy of Uncle Sam and Drill Sergeant Cody! :-D

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Remington 22 Rifle*

My first gun was a Remington, single shot, 22 that shot high to the right. Had to aim low to the left. Took a long time to get used to my next rifle that shot straight! :roll:


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

The first gun I ever bought was a Colt New Service in .45 Colt. This in Sept. 1954.

Bob Wright


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Pistol: Taurus PT-92
Shotgun: Mossberg 500, 8 shot w/ pistol grips
Rifle: Ruger Mini-14 Ranch Rifle, stainless steel w/ folding stainless stock

Not sure which one was exactly first, since they were bought pretty close to each other.


----------

